# Dwarf Indian Pea Puffer



## Cryztyle (Feb 28, 2014)

Hey everyone,
I have always been on the fence about if I should get a pea puffer or a betta and in the past years I have always chosen bettas, mainly because I was not near any shops that sold pea puffers but also because it seemed as if getting a betta would be a little easier than having a pea puffer. The local fish store I now go to has recently gotten in some pea puffers and so now my question is if I should take a chance and finally get one. I have a cycled 5 gallon with 5 ghost shrimp and a snail in it. Is that enough space for a pea puffer, and will it do okay with out other pea puffers with it? I am not completely versed in what all a pea puffer would need and so I will gladly take any advice so that I can be sure of the decision I make.
Thanks!


----------



## Tardigrade (Apr 17, 2017)

I imagine it would do ok. My puffs actually stick together. There are 4 in a 23 gallon. 

I heard that once they are ready to mate, males get very territorial. I feel like everyone's experience is different, but puffers love live food like snails, scuds, daphnia and usually take frozen bloodworms. Maybe your snail might be harrassed to death. 

They need very clean water and they love looking at things. I made some toys for mine. I got a ball with holes and put moss in it. They look inside for living things to eat.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

I've had one pea puffer in a 5 gallon tank and she lived for two years. Not sure what she died from but she was losing weight at the end of her life. I loved her very much.

anyway I wouldn't keep shrimp in with a pea puffer due to the fact they might get eaten. My little girl left the large snails alone though. Blood worms, small snails, and shrimp are their fave food. They are the cutest things but they are very small and makes you think you could add more critters into the tank. Their bio load is large and they are messy things. lol I think it's 3 gallon per pea puffer? so 3 in a 10 gallon if you want to try your hands on more than one. I feel like Pea puffers are like a female betta sorority. you'll need a lot of cover for them as they are territorial and need their space. 

I hope this helps and if you need any more questions I'll try to help.


----------

